# Still winter here for another month or so. Took this



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

a few minutes ago. Hopefully it works. This is my front walkway.








]


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Holy poop !! you're lucky. I had to de-plow-ify my machine a month and a half ago


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow, I wonder if thats the same storm headed this way!?

Any more pictures? or cant you make it out? LOL


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

shtuk, it could be argued whether I am lucky or not. My wife gets kinda cranky when the pile gets big enough we can't see out of the house. This winter I picked up a snowblower for my tractor so next year I will try to move at least some of pile as it accumulates. 

stroker79, as mentioned, this is an accumulation since December. It will build up during storms then settle down a bit. In the above picture it has actually settled some so it isn't backed up on the roof so far.

In my profile there are a few more pictures from past years which will show this amount of snow isn't unusual. In fact the snow fall this winter has been a bit lighter than normal but the actual temp. has been a bit lower so the snow hasn't settled like it normally does. So much for global warming.

In the early years the eves were only about a foot but as you can see I extended the eves to 8 ft a few years ago. That really saved me a lot of work. Before, every bit of that snow had to be moved, now I can let most of it lay where it fell. Everything in my yard is oriented around managing the snow fall.

I started out using a 8hp walk behind snowblower, then progressed to an ATV with plow. Now I use a combination of ATV and tractor with a front end loader and blower.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice Pic Reb.

how due you like the CC down pressure system?

you must really love the white stuff to hoard that much of it at your place.

sublime out.


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

sublime, the CC system has worked well. As I remember I got it about this same time last year so it has a years use on it. I had mentioned to my wife last weekend how good it was working and she commented that it was one of the very few things she had ever seen me get that I didn't modify to make it work like I thought it should.

I would be happy to send you some of this white stuff. We are on the tail end of it though, another month or so and it will be gone.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks Reb.

I have a CC plow frame and mount for a Honda 300 4x4 and am saving up to buy myself a back up snow plowing ATV and want to add the down pressure system that CC has to it. When I set that quad up for snow plowing.

Thanks again.

sublime out.

I


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

winter hasnt been here in awhile


----------

